# Zwei Monitore, 3D-Unterstützung und NVidia

## bytenirvana

Hallo!

Das deutsche Forum ist meine letzte Zuflucht, wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiss:

Ich würde gern zwei Monitore mit einer Grafikkarte benutzen (hat zwei Ausgänge). Das Forum und Google hat mir da noch nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.

In der Wiki ist nur beschrieben wie es mit zwei Grafikkarten funktioniert: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#Nvidia

Ich benutze ausserdem compiz-fusion (unter kde), der zweite Monitor sollte also 3D-Unterstützung haben. Soweit ich weiss, geht das nicht mit Xinerama, sondern nur mit  MergedFB.

Ich hänge jetzt, dass ich nicht weiss, was ich in die xorg.conf eintragen muss, bzw. wie man einfach vorzugehen hat, wenn man mit ner NVidia-Karte zwei 3D-unterstützte Monitore einrichtet. Vielleicht habt ihr dazu 'nen Link oder etwas dass mich 'nen Stück weiterbringt.

----------

## Anarcho

Das geht wunderbar mit nVidia und "TwinView". Läuft hier auf nem 24" mit 1920x1200 und nem 20" mit 1600x1200 und compiz-fusion.

----------

## blu3bird

Wie schon beschrieben TwinView ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.

Zum Erstellen der xorg.conf: Entweder im gentoo-wiki(http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors) nachschauen oder einfach media-video/nvidia-settings installieren und die xorg.conf ganz bequem generieren lassen.

----------

## bytenirvana

Ja danke, "TwinView" war das was ich brauchte. Compiz-Fusion auf zweimal 1600x1200   :Very Happy: 

Ich bekomme nur nicht hin, dass der zweite Monitor rechts vom ersten steht, in der Wiki steht

```
Option    "TwinViewOrientation" "CRT-0 RightOf DFP-0"
```

 ich weiss aber noch nicht woher X weiss was welcher Monitor ist bzw wo man das angeben muss.

Ich poste hier mal meine xorg.config vielleicht braucht die wer nochmal

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    #Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "nvidia"

    VideoRam    524288

   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

        Option      "RenderAccel"       "true"

   

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Screen    0

    Option   "TwinView"

    Option        "HorizSync" "CRT-0: 30-98; DFP-0: 30-81"

    Option        "VertRefresh" "CRT-0: 50-160; DFP-0: 56-75"

    Option    "MetaModes" "1600x1200,1600x1200; 1600x1200,NULL; NULL,1600x1200"

    

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## Anarcho

Nun, hast du einmal einen TFT am normalen VGA Out und einmal am DVI Out angeschlossen oder sind es beides DVI Anschlüsse?

Denn aktuell steht bei dir ja was von CRT (also VGA D-Sub Out) und DFP (=DVI) out.

----------

## bytenirvana

mmh, ich habe hier zwei TFTs an zwei DVI Ausgängen.

Im Moment habe ich nichts dazu in der xorg.config spezifiziert und es ist genau falschrum (Maus auf dem rechten Bildschrim rechts raus und kommt in den linken Bildschirm links rein)

----------

## Anarcho

Dann einfach mal probieren

```
Option    "TwinViewOrientation" "DFP-0 RightOf DFP-1"
```

oder

```
Option    "TwinViewOrientation" "DFP-1 RightOf DFP-0"
```

Eventuell kann es sein das du noch das Primary Display setzen musst bzw. am einfachsten ist es wohl die Stecker an der Karte zu tauschen.

----------

